# Chart from woodcraft



## Hutch9022 (Aug 8, 2019)

For those of us that get emails from woodcraft, check out the chart inside the free article section. They have posted a pdf file (which I can’t figure out how to upload to this site) that’s shows every pen kit they sale. Each kit has the drill bit size, bushings number, and more useful information about the kits they sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jay (Aug 8, 2019)

Here is the link:






						Pen Kit Reference Chart
					

This chart outlines the proper blanks, drills and accessories to make various pens and small turning kits.




					www.woodcraft.com


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 9, 2019)

It is in their catalogue, too. I keep a catalogue in my shop for quick reference.


----------



## ramaroodle (Sep 3, 2019)

I've noticed that the IAP app is due for an update.  How can we contribute to make this happen?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 3, 2019)

ramaroodle said:


> I've noticed that the IAP app is due for an update.  How can we contribute to make this happen?



What new kits have been added by the suppliers? Way too many.

Any assistance would be appreciated. I've been working on these charts since 2006, still not finished.

I'm currently working on 30 plus pen suppliers. Updating dimensions as I find changes, part numbers of b&t, instructions also have changed names. Instructions, need to be downloaded all for our Apps.

Adding new kits. Identify where any supplier may get their kits. Many suppliers get kits from PSI, Berea, Dayacom, which often helps fill in the blanks.

At this moment I have very little info on Rockler earlier kits since they changed wholesalers many times. I want to retain any kit info ever made.

Next biggest issue is identifying instruction pdf file names, many have changed. I've downloaded where I could but haven't paired with a suppliers kits.

Many suppliers don't have an instructions page for all kits, many require that you drill down in their kit. Many don't offer any instructions,  you get them with your kit.  But most of all many instructions offer no dimensions.

Woodcraft has made it very difficult to get instructions. Used to be easy. Completely new numbers.

I need to recheck all of my old chart dimensions, many have changed.

Anyone would like to jump in and offer help? It's a chance to help advance this forum. Any help would be great.

I'm also looking for complete information for Dayacom, Rizheng, Stand Hardware, Pen Kit Biz, Mr Woodworker, 043 Turning and Turners Workshop kits. I have little to nothing on these suppliers.
But I do have more supplier names.

I'm trying to get suppliers from UK, China, Taiwan, Australia, France, Canada, any others?

Let's face it most Kit manufacturers come from Asia.

Last but not least I have many empty cells in my charts. This could be a starting point for someone too get involved.

Not including the suppliers listed directly above I only have about 2400 pens to review and identify missing or correct info...

Answer on this thread or start a conversation with me.


----------



## ramaroodle (Sep 5, 2019)

Don't really have time to undertake a massive project but if there is a form available I'd be willing to input the info for kits that I buy that aren't in the database already if that helps. If there is an effort by others to do the same we could probably put a dent in the effort.  I can certainly understand how there ends up being a massive backlog that's hard (if not impossible) to catch up on.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 5, 2019)

You'll find new forms at This location.


----------

